

A Review of MPEx, the Bitcoin Stock Exchange - pidge
http://www.loper-os.org/?p=1108

======
melloclello
Stanislav nails it again, best Bitcoin-related writeup I've seen.

"Bitcoin is an elegant jewel of mathematical engineering because, for the
first time in the entire history of money, it makes it possible to conduct
commerce without trusting anyone. [...] By rejecting the seemingly-irrelevant
world of human trust-building (beyond strict adherence to promises) one asks
to be thought of as a mechanism. That is, to be reasoned about game-
theoretically. And reasonable people will sit around and try to predict
exactly when and in what manner you, the master of reasoned thought, will
betray them. To his credit, Popescu appears to be making this tradeoff
consciously."

